# loosing treble on left side of car intermittently



## pmf123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok, I have a new problem on my 2004 Touring Roadster.

I am loosing treble on the left side of the car intermittently, but I can reproduce it easily by taking a sharp left turn into my drive, and you can hear it physically stop!

I am not sure of the speaker layout with the Bose system, but I am betting there is a seperate speaker for the treble portion of the audio to the left of the drivers seat.

If anyone has any similar experience, and any fix/TSB etc. , please let me know ASAP

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

did you turn it up too loud lol?
even if its a bose system, it has its limits


----------



## pmf123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Flying V said:


> did you turn it up too loud lol?
> even if its a bose system, it has its limits


They replaced the speaker and it appears to be ok, still hearing a little change (maybe the feature that turns the radio up and down with road noise that I have seen mentioned here)

Paul


----------

